# what kind of car is this?



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

what is this car called?










or should I ask what is this?


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like a depressed center flatcar carrying some sort of load.

After doing a bit of research I found this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arnold-depr...830442?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item25930c0cea

It matches what you have there it seems, though yours appears to have more detailing in it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is the same car? Where is the extra details?

That is the load on it.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

As far as I can tell they are the same. I did not notice only one side has the railings. The one on ebay has rapido couplers, cannot see what kind is on this one.

The car itself is a depressed center flatcar without a doubt. Here is a real one with no load:










They will have different truck setups depending on their maximum load limit. They also allow for taller items due to the extra clearance.

And here is a bit more extreme version, a Schnabel:


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I will take a picture of the bottom of it tonight when I get back home from work. The car is a frame, its not solid flat.

Thanks for the info.

I need to replace the axles, it does not roll very well.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Flatcars have several different types including the depressed center flatcar, also called fish bellies. Basically any car which can carry exposed loads can be a type of flatcar including a well/stack/intermodal flatcar for containers or trailers, a bulkhead flatcar for carrying stock like metal and wooden poles, lumber rack flatcars for exactly what you think, etc.

I have no idea what kind of load yours has. Is it possible to gently remove the yellow piece? Looks like it is a pivot point for some sort of machine frame.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone with the info:


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Bone1977 said:


> And here is a bit more extreme version, a Schnabel:


That's not a Schnabel car, it's just a really large heavy-duty depressed center flatcar with multiple trucks.

A Schnabel car actually has two sections that separate and attach to the ends of the load such that the load actually becomes a structural part of the car.

Like this:

http://canadianfreightcargallery.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=hepx200_3&o=hepx

Notice how the massive transformer load actually splices the two halves of the car.


----------

